# Any 1 Know What Strains are Good & not Good to Top???



## Steven111 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Does Any 1 know what strains are good & not good to top?*

I have read several places that certain strains respond better to topping than others.

I also read that some strains when topped will only produce two or more smaller tops, which would have been equal to the one big top if left alone... Some strains I read when topped will produce more overall total weight.

ie... 1 top = 7 g's & 2 tops = 7 g's (3.5 g's each top). OR 1 top = 7 g's & 2 tops = 14 g's (7 each top)

IF ANY 1 KNOWS FROM EXPERIENCE OR READING PLEASE LIST THE STRAIN & IF GOOD OR BAD TO TOP IT, SO WE ALL MAY COMPARE.

THANKS.....


----------



## satch (Jul 13, 2009)

Steven111 said:


> *Does Any 1 know what strains are good & not good to top?*
> 
> I have read several places that certain strains respond better to topping than others.
> 
> ...


It's probably just as dependent on he grow setup IMO but I have heard that Blueberry won't reach it's full potential unless it's topped multiple times.


----------



## DubsFan (Jul 14, 2009)

satch said:


> It's probably just as dependent on he grow setup IMO but I have heard that Blueberry won't reach it's full potential unless it's topped multiple times.


I don't think there is any mathematical equation to mother nature. When I go back up to NorCal and check out all my buddies grow set ups...none of them top, fim or LST. There opinion is that the strain will do the work. 

They will occasionally pinch a top in order to get the side growth up a bit, but that's about it. 

I just listen to them because the run a 6-10oz yield per plant on indoor. Do the math. That's a crazy average for indoor where veg time is short.


----------



## panta (Jul 14, 2009)

i know from experience that a white russian is much better when left alone/not topped/ but a dutch passion euphoria respondes great to topping


----------



## JarJarBinks (Jul 14, 2009)

Most commercial growers don't top, LST, or FIM. They all cause significant stress (even LST) and result in a less balanced vascular system. There is a some debate over whether or not increases in yield are achieved. 

In my experience, pruning, LST, and FIM create a larger quantity of smaller buds, but no more weight than their unpruned counterparts, regardless of strain. 
The major upside to all pruning techniques is that they limit plant height, which is desirable if you have limited lighting. 

If you have extremely powerful lighting, (i.e. 1000w/meter) then pruning has no benefit. In fact, it can even delay the production of flowering hormones. 


**Note: Blueberry is one of a few strains that appears to benefit from a more branced/decentralized vascular system.


----------



## switchone (Jul 14, 2009)

JarJarBinks said:


> Most commercial growers don't top, LST, or FIM. They all cause significant stress (even LST) and result in a less balanced vascular system. There is a some debate over whether or not increases in yield are achieved.
> 
> In my experience, pruning, LST, and FIM create a larger quantity of smaller buds, but no more weight than their unpruned counterparts, regardless of strain.
> The major upside to all pruning techniques is that they limit plant height, which is desirable if you have limited lighting.
> ...



Ummmm, FIMing and Topping are said to increase Bud production. Please see Mblaze and Uncle Ben's thread. LST/HST may cause some stress but not FIM/Topping. If you top for more than 2-4 Cola's It may not produce any significant amount more than 2-4Colas. Uncle ben was able to produce 10oz from an indoor palnt as well as Mblaze. Check out there sticky threads.


----------



## somebody041 (Jul 15, 2009)

switchone said:


> Ummmm, FIMing and Topping are said to increase Bud production. Please see Mblaze and Uncle Ben's thread. LST/HST may cause some stress but not FIM/Topping. If you top for more than 2-4 Cola's It may not produce any significant amount more than 2-4Colas. Uncle ben was able to produce 10oz from an indoor palnt as well as Mblaze. Check out there sticky threads.


high stress training is topping/fimming. lst does not cause alot of stress. that's why it's called low stress training


----------



## JarJarBinks (Jul 15, 2009)

switchone said:


> Ummmm, FIMing and Topping are said to increase Bud production. Please see Mblaze and Uncle Ben's thread. LST/HST may cause some stress but not FIM/Topping. If you top for more than 2-4 Cola's It may not produce any significant amount more than 2-4Colas. Uncle ben was able to produce 10oz from an indoor palnt as well as Mblaze. Check out there sticky threads.



Trust me -- I've read them. I have done comparative grows on the mass scale (15+ plants per class.) I'm also a botanist. FIM and Topping is very stressful -- there's no argument about that. However, some tracheophytes (higher plants, including cannabis) benefit from stress. The jury is just still out on MJ.


----------



## switchone (Jul 15, 2009)

JarJarBinks said:


> Trust me -- I've read them. I have done comparative grows on the mass scale (15+ plants per class.) I'm also a botanist. FIM and Topping is very stressful -- there's no argument about that. However, some tracheophytes (higher plants, including cannabis) benefit from stress. The jury is just still out on MJ.



oh ok. Wow, i really beleived that they did not stress out the plants. hmmm. what about yield? does it increase yield? I will using Blueberry/skunk seeds...any input would be great


----------



## grow space (Jul 15, 2009)

switchone said:


> oh ok. Wow, i really beleived that they did not stress out the plants. hmmm. what about yield? does it increase yield? I will using Blueberry/skunk seeds...any input would be great


man, if you have bluberry-then you know the deal already-topping 4 that is a MUST DO.4 skunk, experiment-topp some and leave the others alone.oh, and i would suggest that you should LST all the plants, cas its great in my book.


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Shorter and stronger with more bud points. It seems like that would be better, But i have repeatly read that if you top you have to do it early so it heals good b4 flowering. So i am guessing that really thats the case. It reall all depends on the success of the operation. Clean instrament is important even in plants.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 15, 2009)

JarJarBinks said:


> Most commercial growers don't top, LST, or FIM. They all cause significant stress (even LST) and result in a less balanced vascular system. There is a some debate over whether or not increases in yield are achieved.
> 
> In my experience, pruning, LST, and FIM create a larger quantity of smaller buds, but no more weight than their unpruned counterparts, regardless of strain.
> The major upside to all pruning techniques is that they limit plant height, which is desirable if you have limited lighting.
> ...


ROLL MY EYES READ AGAIN ROLL MY EYES... look up MBLAZE and it will open your eyes... FIM and LST and Lolipop....equal 3 plus lbs indoors..


----------



## Steven111 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your comments. You guys all posted good and helpful information.

Thanks again


----------



## bish (Jun 30, 2010)

Ak 47 responds well to topping to two or 4 tops. In my last harvest 2 plants = 14ozs.
I am not up to 1gm per watt but working on it. This was under a 600 watt.


----------



## PrezDickie (Oct 26, 2011)

Why is this thread so hard to find??? this is a great idea for a forum although most people posting seem to have missed the point of the thread. i thought there would be a nice long list of which strains do well topped and which don't but only like 4 strains are mentioned here and blueberry seems to be the only point of agreement. someone should sticky this and it could be a great tool for people once growers start listing actual experience with plants and not debating the idea of topping or FIMing


----------



## Bargar (Nov 9, 2011)

Although I do not have experience from a large variety of strains, I can agree with the earlier statement that White Russian does not like the topping/fim, PERIOD. Also, Jillybean and blueberry did well with topping. The verdict is still out on chocolope, will post what I observe in my own garden, later this year.


----------



## Wrecks (Nov 10, 2011)

Chocolope seems to respond well to topping. This plant was topped twice. The first being after the second node, the second (both mains) after the first node.


----------



## bigchingonaboss (Nov 11, 2011)

I've topped numerous times and lollipoped: LA Con, Bubba, LA ConXBubba, Fire Og, Og Kush, Dj short Blueberry, God's Gift, BlueberryXGod's Gift, Grape Kush, Plushberry, and a couple of more strains that I can't think of off hand. With all I had an increase in yield and of course colas. the only one I had trouble with was both Fire Og and the Og Kush stressed them out a little too much.


----------



## Shanty Mountain (Nov 13, 2011)

Great question: you'd think that this would be widespread knowledge, but in my experience its hard to find. The rule of thumb that I've followed with limited experience is that the more Sativa dominate a variety is, the better it will take to topping. Blue Dream, Blueberry, and Skunk have all responded well to topping in my experience, especially if done at least a week before flowering. I've had less encouraging results with Kush varities.


----------



## corners (Nov 14, 2011)

Was told not to top Hawaiin Snow


----------



## ForumAccount (Nov 28, 2011)

I know that Purple Kush, OG Kush and Bubba Kush do not like it. Master Kush loves it.


----------



## budman111 (Dec 5, 2011)

you really should try bug bud x white widow for this...with supercropping...awesome!


----------



## beans davis (Dec 9, 2011)

Iwas going to top for 4 colas today.Cali Hashplant Dinafem.
Has anyone tried U.B.s method on this strain? 

Thanks
T.J.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 9, 2011)

ya sativas i think mite like it better forsure!

topped my white grapes(white widow x sour grapes) stunteddd the fuck out of it..and the other one untopped is 4 ft the one i did top isnt even a ft  crazyy right.

most seed sites say if u shud top there strain or not just look for ur strain there..


----------



## sigurd (Mar 20, 2015)

ive got bubba kush and white widdow as well as some bagseed, just wondering if theres any type of training i can do with my bubba, and also if widdow takes topping well, never grown these strains before. thanks


----------



## 70's natureboy (Mar 21, 2015)

JarJarBinks said:


> Most commercial growers don't top, LST, or FIM. They all cause significant stress (even LST) and result in a less balanced vascular system. There is a some debate over whether or not increases in yield are achieved.
> 
> In my experience, pruning, LST, and FIM create a larger quantity of smaller buds, but no more weight than their unpruned counterparts, regardless of strain.
> The major upside to all pruning techniques is that they limit plant height, which is desirable if you have limited lighting.
> ...


This has been my experience too. Whenever I tried topping or scrog it increases the veg time by a few weeks and the yield is about the same as the untouched plants. I'm sure the yields can increase a lot if you are doing a single plant. That may all be fine for a hobbyist but it means less crops per year. 

I am currently experimenting with a Jack Herrer scrog and it is 3 weeks behind her sisters. Instead of the usual bush, it is a very wide bush soaking up more than her share of light. If it doesn't yield more than the others then it will be a waste of extra veg time and prime light space.


----------



## badbackbill (Mar 29, 2015)

I've found that most of the pure indica plants I've grown take longer to recover after topping. I've also found 90% of the other plants I've topped love it, but the key to topping is do it well before you flip into flower. A full two weeks is best. The goal for topping is keeping the canopy at the same height and filling in the square footage of your floor space with plant matter. Growing one big coala 18-24inches above the rest of the canopy just starves the lower buds of equall lighting because the lights are raised to not burn the main coala tips. 
I'm not gonna brag about yields here but I think 1.5lbs a light is disappointing


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 6, 2015)

Trainwreck from humboldt and skywalker kush from RP responded to it the best for me so far


----------



## Benelli (Apr 21, 2015)

Critical+, Pineapple Chunk and chocolope chunk were very good for me for topping. HUGE DENSE yields.

Critical Super Silver Haze and Blue Dream not very good for me. got way too big and spread out. ended up with a lot of small buds, most were good but some were popcorn.


----------



## calicocalyx (Apr 22, 2015)

It's relative to veg time/recovery time, and there's a big difference between indoor and outdoor. I have a longer veg time on my indoor (8-10 wks), so my technique is relevant to my setup, but one thing that helps is to thin out the lower shoots when I top so that the plant focuses on those new tops as it's re bounding from a little stress. Stress, in and of itself is not a bad thing. If you wait long enough after topping, the new tops can get as thick as the original. Would have to agree that plants in the indica side of things, are not as vigorous in veg and take a little longer after topping to resume the same rate of growth, but my outdoor indicas get topped constantly and are fine with it.


----------



## axl (Apr 29, 2015)

It will make life a lot easier to top or do any of those other techinques. Try letting a sativa dom. strain grow in a tent or even in most in door set ups, youll have a 5 foot plant. 

Regardless of the yield factor, doing these different techiques will give you a better and more even canopy, with a much larger percentage of high quality smoke. I certainly wouldnt want to buy a bag of the bottom shit off a 5 foot plant, where the buds are like 4 feet away from the light. 

If you have the time to veg, than who cares if there is a slight adjustment period?


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2015)

JarJarBinks said:


> Topping is very stressful -- there's no argument about that.


How do you measure plant stress ?


----------



## Wigiberto (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone top Jack Herer with good success?

(Hope you don't mind the thread revival)


----------



## QuarksRSmall (Aug 10, 2017)

Instead of topping, try bending the top cola. It will redistribute the auxins and allow all bud sites the hormones to develop as if they were the main cola. Even the bottom arms will swing up and massively fatten. The main cola must be close to horizontal with the ground and then be secured to remain there.


----------



## s4nt14g0 (Apr 8, 2018)

Jack Herer DOESN'T like to be topped.
I've done it and the plant started to grow weird right after that. I topped just one while I left another JH untopped. Growing wise, they didn't seem like they were the same strain after that.
Final results, the NO topped one was my best plant of that harvest. Top quality taste.
The one I topped end up having really weird bottom buds and didn't taste like the other JH at all. Seemed mediocre.

Sadly afterwards, I read somewhere that Jack Herers shouldn't be topped.
So now I can back that up with my own experience, too bad I didn't know it beforehand.

Cheers!


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 9, 2018)

Here is my Sensi Jack Herer ( Pheno A) At 64 days in flower topped for 8 main colas and still has about 3-4 weeks to go

I know I was uncertain of doing this but took a risk and now she’s producing beautifully.....

Pics don’t do her justice.

It did slow her down at least 2 weeks and she had a hard time coming back but eventually she did...


----------



## shannonball (May 26, 2018)

We've topped a Jack Herer and it developed very nice. We only tend to top our sativa's, sometimes our hybrids, depending on what they are. Our higher indica plants we don't touch. 

Your plant looks great!


----------



## Kent Sage (Jun 23, 2018)

satch said:


> It's probably just as dependent on he grow setup IMO but I have heard that Blueberry won't reach it's full potential unless it's topped multiple times.


 
Blueberry fem topped at 5th node. She luvs it


----------



## Samydank (Jun 28, 2018)

anything ogkb dom is a no no lol


----------



## gwheels (Jun 28, 2018)

Topping is very dependant on grow style. For example I have outdoor plants with another 7 weeks of veg to go. They are already huge. I have to top them to keep the height low.

If you run a sea of green you top once (if at all) and flip them for a bunch of colas that are big (1 oz per cola).

I think most strains can handle topping of fimming if you have the time for veg. And feed them silica. They recover WAY faster.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 14, 2018)

I top all plants and branches a couple times early in veg to get bumper yields with multiple tops.


----------

